
Trump Has Asked His Lawyer to Look into Buying Greenland - zw123456
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/08/donald-trump-greenland
======
schoen
The U.S. government has considered and attempted this before:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenland#Home_rule_and_self-r...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenland#Home_rule_and_self-
rule)

